# Oh I should've planned



## bundyray (Nov 7, 2009)

I really should've planned my release from my loft as I figured if I just left the trap door open they would figure how too come and go by themselves? Well no my skycutter I thought I had lost but however he is still hanging round I believe that someone in my nieghbourhood has a more open door policy in regards to they're pigeon keeping. I spoke too this guy in my neighbourhood that keeps racers and he pointed out I really should've trained them too the trap so I have now built a cage around the opening reduced they're feed and hopefully they'll get the gist of it, but seriously I really did think they'd learn if I just left it open now know better!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the update, Bundyray! Hope it's all smooth sailing/flying for you and your birds from here on out.

Terry


----------



## bundyray (Nov 7, 2009)

Am Happy the skycutter came home today was bit of an effort to get him in as had caged off my drop for training so when I saw him on the roof I remembered reading somewhere how the bath would coax the fledglings out so I filled the bath to coax him in  it also kept the others occupied and oblivious to the fact the door was open but he's home safe and sound


----------

